
Ask HN: AI and Philosophy - bipbapbop
It is hard to ask a question one doesnt know how to ask. Pardon the vagueness.<p>On thisXdoesnotexist<p>X can come in different encodings<p>- a song as sound input, images of score sheet<p>- a poem as text, or images of the text<p>- a face as image or some other representation<p>- etc<p>This sounds strongly related to Plato&#x27;s theory of forms 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Theory_of_forms<p>Is this ultimately a change of basis in linear algebra terms?<p>As opposed to the technology side of AI, how much is the philosophical (but practical) side developed? What is good reading on the subject?
======
kleer001
Sounds like you're talking about semiotics. Or maybe something else.

Please continue to refine your questions so someone else can understand and
help you. You might want to talk to someone with your voice and their voice,
better even face to face (as much as we can do that these days). Sounds like
you really need someone else to help you think through this.

------
kleer001
Here's some authors to browse about Ai, philsophy, being human, meaning and
the world...

Steven Pinker

Marvin Minsky

Douglas Hofstadter

Daniel Dennett

Jordan Peterson

